# Koi im Internet kaufen?



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo
Bald ist der neue Teich vertig.

Also ich hab bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein interesantes Angebot gefunden

[URL="http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Yamabuki+koi&hl=de&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=2tf&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1280&bih=888&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=TY7lsLmUEWkBwM:&imgrefurl=http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/grosshaendler-aufgepasst-100-stueck-yamabuki-koi-top/21053945&docid=Nv3TcXRI3YhNTM&imgurl=http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA%253D%253D/%2524%28KGrHqJ,!jIE697,gMJIBPVg727dOg~~60_72.JPG&w=500&h=375&ei=1roaUPnzCMnGswb4jIHICQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=868&vpy=445&dur=4069&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=111&ty=90&sig=104988792574316044020/page-2&tbnh=161&tbnw=211&start=22&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:22,i:186[/URL]

Ich wollte mir 10 Stück kaufen.
Soll ich das machen und hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit sowas?
Es sollten nur Yamabuki Koi in den Teich falls euch das interresiert.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hä
warum ist das kein Link
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Yamabuki+koi&hl=de&safe=off&client=firefo x-a&hs=2tf&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1280 &bih=888&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=TY7lsLmUEWkBwM: &imgrefurl=http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/grosshaendler-aufgepasst-100-stueck-yamabuki-koi-top/21053945&docid=Nv3TcXRI3YhNTM&imgurl=http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA%253D%253D/%2524%28KGrHqJ,!jIE697,gMJIBPVg727dOg~~60_72.JPG&w =500&h=375&ei=1roaUPnzCMnGswb4jIHICQ&zoom=1&iact=h c&vpx=868&vpy=445&dur=4069&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=11 1&ty=90&sig=104988792574316044020/page-2&tbnh=161& tbnw=211&start=22&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:22,i:1 86

so jetzt sollte es funktionieren


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hi Olaf,
du weißt aber schon, dass du in deinem Teich keine Koi halten solltest.
Dann gleich 10 Stück ist schon etwas verantwortungslos.


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Noch eben so
Bekannte wollten auch noch welche und ein Bauer nimmt auch welche denn der hat ein Beregnungsbecken was 32 mal 32 Meter groß ist und die tiefste Stelle ist ungefähr so 3,8 bis 4 Meter.
Aber kann mir denn nun einer Tipps zum kauf von kois im Internet geben.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

... Du solltest GAR KEINEN Koi bei Dir halten, will der Jörg Dir damit sagen 

Beregnungsbecken??   Warum will er da Koi einsetzen? sie kriegt er doch eh nicht zu Gesicht....


----------



## Störamigo (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo
Die sieht man erst heut bin ich rum gefahren und da schwamm er(es ist zurzeit nur ein Koi) und so 12 __ Graskarpfen haben auch gut gefressen.
Das in den Teich keine Koi gehören hab ich verstanden aber grösser geht momentan nicht. wird mit sicherheit noch irgendwann vergrößert aber das war ja nicht die Frage.
Außerdem halten viele Leute Kois in Teichen wie ich ihn habe nur so zum Rande.

Aber kann mir denn niemand was zum kauf von Koi im Internet sagen oder will bloß keiner was sagen?

MfG Oalf


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Außerdem halten viele Leute Kois in Teichen wie ich ihn habe nur so zum Rande.



Deshalb ists noch lange nicht richtig.....  es halten auch viele Menschen Kaninchen in winzigen Käfigen.. ist genauso falsch.....  und nur ,,weils andre auch machen"   muss man ja nicht genauso bescheuert sein, oder?    das ist Kindergarten....


im Netz würd ich keinen Koi kaufen, ich würd die Tiere gerne vorher sehen..


----------



## Stoer (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Olaf,

es gibt Sachen die würde ich nie im Internet kaufen. Dazu gehören lebende Tiere und in deinem speziellen Fall Koi.
So etwas will ich sehen (Farbe und Bewegung), manchmal kann man auch schon erkennen ob er zutraulich ist und ich will den Händler kennenlernen.
Also für mich ist Koi-Kauf im Internet tabu.


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo,
ich persönlich würde mir keine Kois über einen Internethandel bestellen.
Ich möchte mir die Tiere und die Haltung vor Ort anschauen können und nicht nach Fotos bestellen. 
Wenn es ein reiner privat Verkäufer ist, der seinen Bestand minimieren will, ist das wieder etwas anderes. Meistens sind die dann ebenfalls aus der Nähe zum besichtigen. 
Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern aber auch an, das man in einem Beregnungsbecken  von einem Bauern keine Kois halten sollte. Ich wohne hier in der Vorderpfalz, die mit intensiver Landwirtschaft glänzt. Im Sommer rauschen durch so ein Beregnungsbecken Millionen Liter von Wasser aus unserem schönen Rhein und sonst wo her. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Platz für einen Koi ist. Was hat das vorallem überhaupt für einen Sinn??
Auch für deinen Teich ist ein Koi einfach irgendwann zu groß, sollte auch nicht sein.
Aber verbieten kann man es dir nicht, nur an den Verstand appelieren.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Störamigo (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Danke Petra und Sandra1976.
Susanne wenn es darum geht glaube ich nicht das auch nur einer von euch die Koi artgerecht hält.
Im Beregnungsbecken ist es besser für sie und die Werte stimmen auch.
Koi sind platzmangel gewöht aber das man keinen Zwingger als Teich haben will versteh ich auch.

Auf die Idee bei Ebay zu kaufen kam ich als ich die Preise für Yamabuki Koi gesehen hab ab 80€ bis 2500€ das Stück. Ziemlich teuer muss ich sagen.
In 2 Jahren soll der Teich auf 18.000 Liter erweitert werden.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo Olaf,

sag mal, weisst Du eigentlich, was Du willst?

>>Erst willst Du den Teich vergrößern auf 35³
>>Dann willst Du den Teich vergrößern auf 80³
>>Jetzt willst Du ihn verkleinern.
>>Erst willst Du Störe züchten.
>>Dann hast Du angeblich 6 Koi und 2 Karpfen im Teich.

Kein Mensch hat bis jetzt ein Foto von Deinem Teich gesehen, weil Du Aufforderungen dazu immer ignorierst.
Und jetzt willst Du im Internet 100 Koi kaufen?





Mit kopfschüttelnden Grüßen

Christine,
die der Meinung ist, dass sich hier jemand seine Langeweile vertreibt


----------



## Störamigo (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Nein ich hab dem Verkäufer eine E-mail geschickt und hab ihn nach 10 Stück gefragt Antwort müsste bald kommen.
Ich hab mal versucht ein Bild hochzuladen aber es hat nicht geklappt  .


----------



## Störamigo (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Wenn euch das stört dann schlißt doch das Thema.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Das Thema an sich stört eigentlich nicht - was stört, ist der Gedanke, daß Du unsere User hier ver......., weil Du keine Spielkameraden hast.

Deshalb werde ich jetzt dieses Thema und Deine anderen schließen.

Gruß
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Koi im Internet kaufen?*

Christine,
dieser Ansicht schließe ich mich an.


----------

